# Getting Frustrated... :(



## chammer (Sep 9, 2009)

i have been sending out countless emails to everyone i can find via craigslist trying to find a model to do a tfcd shoot with me. only one has responded but i feel like she is just stringing me along as she wont commit to anything. i have done everything (i think) i can do to make her and everyone i contact feel safe and that im not some psycho axe murderer, and have proposed very public locations to do the shoots yet still no commitments.

i've heard model mayhem is a good place to search for tfcd models to practice with, but alas...in order to actually get active you need 4 photos of 2 different models...catch 22. 

are there any other sites, or anything more i can do to help land a model for a photo shoot short of offering tons of money (which i cant do or afford)?

i'd appreciate any help and/or advice.


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2009)

chammer said:


> i have been sending out countless emails to everyone i can find via craigslist trying to find a model to do a tfcd shoot with me......
> i'd appreciate any help and/or advice.


spaM shoulD work. I don'T geT whY peoplE aren'T flockinG tO youR shootS.

caN yoU posT a samplE e-maiL. maybE youR jusT wordinG iT poorlY.


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2009)

chammer said:


> i've heard model mayhem is a good place to search for tfcd models to practice with, but alas...in order to actually get active you need 4 photos of 2 different models...catch 22.



What about sisters, friends, girls friend, etc....

They might be willing to dedicate an afternoon or two to help you out. Sure they might not be professionals, but it would certainly be a step in the right direction and let you show people that your serious about things - as well as give them an idea for your compositions and the look that your looking to create.


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 10, 2009)

Model Mayhem.

 Do as said above, they can be any adult. 

Word your profile well. 

Mayhem is a weird place so dont worry about non returned PMs.

Cash Money Casting call at a rate of 20.00 hour or 100.00 flat for a long day of shooting. Give a creative twist idea on the shoot.

Set up stylist/MUA if its in the budget. expect about 200,00 for that part but its worth it.

Dan


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd go with friends and family first.  Offer to buy them dinner for the shoot.

I have a friend who will model for me in a few weeks who I had to bribe with a photography lesson.  So a 2 hour hands on lesson on the basics of photography (ISO, aperture, shutter, composition) for a 2 hour modeling session with her and her boyfriend


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks for the advice, but sadly i have no friends or family that will do this lol. my gf doesnt want to model either. so im stuck going it alone basically.

deadeye: the point was that i cant finish signing up for model mayhem until i already have at least 4 different types of pictures showing at least 2 different models. im stuck in limbo until then. also stated that i am unable to pay at this time, and from what i gather trading a cd for a models time is fairly common...especially for the newer models who dont already have a good portfolio.

kmh: i dont understand what you're trying to say, and why the need for alternating upper/lower case. im not spamming. i simply write an email based on *their* ad looking to see if they were willing to trade their time for pictures that i take via a cd or any other medium.

this is why i came here to ask. all i know of is model mayhem (which im stuck on until i get pictures) and craigslist. i was curious to see if there were other sites like these two that i could also try my search on.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2009)

There is Onemodelplace.com....but I'm not sure if it's any easier to sign up there than at MM.

Something like this is mostly about selling yourself...you need to be confident and be able to convince someone that it's a good idea.  If you can't convince your friends, family or girlfriend to pose for you...it might be an uphill battle finding models without having an existing portfolio.  

Some of the 'best' photographers have very outgoing personalities...they could walk down the street and find someone to pose for them, without that person even knowing they are a well known photographer.  This attitude also goes a long way to getting good shots because it relaxes the model and gives them a connection.  
I've taken several classes and seminars from some great photographers and the common trait seems to be a very outgoing (exuberant, exciting) personality.  Of course, that's probably why they are the one teaching or speaking...but it certainly is something that helps a lot...and something that many photographers (me included) need to work on.


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you, bigmike, that was extremely helpful! i will check that site out as well. i guess i can press family and friends a bit more as well. i doubt i could walk down the street and just pick up a stranger though lol.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2009)

You might also consider a small fee.  Sometimes, even just a little bit of money is enticement enough because it's no longer a 'free shoot'.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 10, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> You might also consider a small fee.  Sometimes, even just a little bit of money is enticement enough because it's no longer a 'free shoot'.



Good thought.

And, if you're really concerned there's some suspicion about you, ask your wife/girlfriend to "help" with the shoot and let your model know that she will be there too.

-Pete


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 10, 2009)

You don't have a single friend that will sit for you? Wow.  Are you a some kind of super weirdo?  Just kidding, of course.

You have one model, no matter what. You. Do a couple decent self-portraits and you're half way there.

And your dogs should help with the second one. I mean, come on, dogs are a great way to start conversations and that is all you need. Figure out a way to go from talking about dogs to modeling. MM didn't exist when I was looking for models and I never had any problem. And I was shooting nudes.

Do you have an art school in your area? That may be your answer. Exchange modeling time for modeling time.

Come on buddy, get creative. What I have seen on MM means you don't need much to get in. I know you can figure out a way to do it. Does it even say it has to be human models? :lmao: Can you get your GF to pose if she shares the frame with one of the dogs?


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

yea, it has to be people (adults) only. cant be kids or pets. shame...with all the silly puppies i have i could post a zillion pics lol! 

here's where im stuck and here's their requirements....



> Your account is not active yet! Your account must be approved by a moderator first. In order to get approved by a moderator, you must do 2 things. Upload at least 4 photos and fill out your profile page. Once this is done, we will add you to the approval queue. PLEASE CHECK OUT THE REQUIREMENTS FOR APPROVAL!





> Photographer Requirements
> Show Us A Model
> Photographers must have at least 4 different photos specifically of adult human models. Children, cars, landscapes, animals, etc do not count.
> 
> ...



i just dont get out much. im one of those sad people (until recently) that went to work, came home, played on the net/gamed all night. the camera has gotten me more out of the house in the past 2 months than i have been in several years. yes...im sad. i know lol. 

no idea about art school, but i'll check and see. i recently (couple nights ago) signed up for 2 photography groups in my area. sadly, however, each of the meet ups they have schedule involve week days either early in the morning or early in the evening...both times falling on times when im either on the way or still at work. argh!

i have done a couple self portraits (if you recall me posting them), but i didnt think they were all that great.

the gf says she would let me take pictures of her, but for practice only. i wouldnt be allowed to post them anywhere (not even here). 

thanks, c.cloudwalker!

pete: that sounds good too! i'll ask the gf and see if she'd be willing to help (hold the reflector or something), and then mention that in my replies as well.


----------



## bdavis (Sep 10, 2009)

I use model mayhem all the time and I have 8 shoots in the time span of a few weeks. It's a great resource, when you post photos, just have 4 different images of whoever, they don't have to be good...a lot of stuff on model mayhem sucks.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 10, 2009)

Try Meetup.com.  You can find all sorts of groups that meet locally.  I have joined a few photography groups in my area.  One is actually pretty good.

Also try Google Groups, Flickr Groups and Strobist Groups in your local area.  Surely you can find something and then network.

I'm kinda in the same boat as you with MM.  Gots to find models myself.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 10, 2009)

There are willing TFP Models all over you just have to sell yourself with a little honesty and share a little creativity for the shoot when you describe what you want to do. DO NOT oversell yourself going in. If you come off as trying too hard you will spook these girls, remember most of them are just getting started and they have all heard the stories of the creepy GWC who said he wanted to do a fashion shoot and then coerced the model into shooting nudes while he did not wear pants.

Here is a sample of a contact to a model that works

Hi xxxxxxxx, my name is  xxxxxxxxx and I am an aspiring fashion photographer. (or what ever style photographer you aspire to be)

I have been shooting landscapes, family and street photography for X# years and would now like to try my hand working with some models and see if I have an aptitude for it.

I would like to discuss booking you for a TFP fashion shoot at (name your location or studio) Before booking I would like to meet with you and a chaperon at a local Starbucks where we can discuss in detail the themes, wardrobe, makeup and hair and compensation for the shoot. (If you are unsure that you can produce photos that will benefit the model then offer to provide some wardrobe items that she can keep. Clothing is like money to most girls.) 

If you are interested in discussing this booking further please respond here or give me a call at the number below.

Best regards,
Your Name
Cell Phone
Email Address
Website or galleries of previous work if you have it to show.

Then when you meet with the girl have someone female come with you to the meeting. Sit and discuss what you would like to accomplish, how you would like to use the images, how she can use the images and what you are willing to offer her.

Explain how the shoot will be structured, who will be there, if the chaperon is OK to join (early on in your model shooting I would say NEVER BE ALONE with a young inexperienced model) 

Be confident in your abilities to produce the images you want to produce but not cocky. Above all else do everything you can to come off as a decent trustworthy guy and you will book some girls. Once you start to develop a portfolio of model shots the booking will come easier but expect a lot of flakes until you reach a point where your portfolio speaks for its self and the girls feel like they have to have your work in their portfolios.

In the end it all comes down to your personal social skills. I know for most guys talking to beautiful young women and doing so with a smooth confidence is not a strong point but after a while you will come to realize that most of these beautiful young women are as timid and unsure of themselves as you are yourself. You have to be comfortable to encourage comfort.


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you, bobby! a lot of great information. i just wanted to note that im not narrowing it to just girls. guys would work too. im trying not to limit myself as i see it as a model is a model. its just been a lot harder even to find guys than girls lol.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Sep 10, 2009)

Well pretty much the same approach will work with male models as well. Truth is if you carry yourself with confidence and can explain what it is you want to do fluently without having to oversell it then you can find models every where. I have found models in the Grocery Store, as waitresses, at the gym, the bus stop, walking down the beach and almost anywhere else you can think of where you will come in contact with people. Just define what your needs are and what you have to offer in return and you will find that the search for models will become much less stressful.

Oh and I don't know about where you live but here in Las Vegas, Craigslist is the Ghetto of advertising and I would not even consider booking a model off there. The ratio of flakes to those who show up is just to high and when they do show up they rarely have any actual time in front of anything but their own cell phone.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 10, 2009)

Frankly, a lot of the stuff I saw on MM is pretty poor quality. Your self portrait will do just fine as one of the two models. just don't post a picture of yourself. lol

Male models could be harder. They'll probably think you're gay. Get over it.

But seriously, I got all my models off the street after a few photos with my wife. And again, all I did was nudes. No harder than asking for a date. Even if 9 out of 10 say no, all you need is the 1. Just have a small portfolio with you.


----------



## BKMOOD (Sep 10, 2009)

Chammer, I've had the worst luck getting models with Model Mayhem and OneModelPlace. I don't even bother with them anymore. However, I've had much luck with Craigslist. I've photographed more than a dozen models from Craigslist within the last two months. How do I do it?

I place ads for models; I never respond to them. Also, my first shoot with them is always in a public place, like downtown. Finally, I have a website filled with shots of other models I've photographed. At this point, I'm turning people away.

Craigslist has been a great resource for me. I'll never go back to Model Mayhem or OneModelPlace again, too many flakes and wannabes. Place an ad on Craigslist. Have your first shoot in a public place, downtown somewhere. Have a nice-looking website with nice-looking pictures.  Good luck!


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

yea...a website is something i desperately need again. i held a domain from 1999 til 2005, and then several others since about 2004. only the first one i ever ran a site from. i recently registered yet another one with a "studio" like name hoping to use it. i just havent found the time to develop a site again. its definitely on my list of to-do's though. 

i did try placing an ad, but it was for pet portraits and the like. i got tons of responses but no one that actually committed to following through with it. it was offered free of charge with the pictures provided digitally with rights to take it anywhere to print. i will give it a shot again, but for people this time and see how it goes!


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> They'll probably think you're gay. Get over it.



lol im sure, but to be honest i dont really care what they think of my sexuality...just so long as they can see im a nice person and feel comfortable in front of my camera so i can get some practice.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 10, 2009)

I could not care less either. You do what you have to do.

By the way, what I meant earlier, is don't stick a photo of yourself in the photographers spot if you're using self-portraits in the model section.


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

gotcha. makes sense!


----------



## dizzyg44 (Sep 11, 2009)

Take a class or workshop which will have models to work with, then use those images you took from your workshop in your portfolio.

I took a 1 day workshop here at the Charleston Center for Photography on Model Coaching.  Got some nice images to use in my portfolio.  Also the instructors and other photographers that attended had MM profiles.  Use those pics, add those people to your friends, and give credit to those there that taught and you worked with on your profile.

I'm no where near a good photog and am getting quite a bit of people messaging me wanting to shoot TFCD/P


----------



## ScottsdaleImages (Sep 11, 2009)

Chammer- 
I have had similar problems to you, but have been worknig through it. Here is what I have been doing. 
1) I have a web site. Post your pics on a blog or flickr, then go to something like GoDaddy and buy your dot com. I bought mine plus dot org, info, and net, plus 5 extra emails addresses for less than $45 for a yr. You can then have your dot com forwarded to where you images are, so the model/client just types in your address. Looks more professional than having dot blogspot or dot flickr in your site address.

2) I do answer the ads that the models place on CL. Generic email stating I am looking for samples to expand my portfolio. Include a link to your website. I get a small response from that. I gather every photographer in the same boat is answering their ad, along with a bunch of amatuers and pervs.

3) Run ads yourself. I get better response this way. In the "gigs" section under talent. Or in the "creative" services. Offer TFCD, explain what you are looking for and what the images will be used for. I get a few responses everytime I do, when I don't get flagged!! Some guy in Phx thinks we are all pervs and flags everyone. Just make sure you don't put your web link in the ad, but include it when you respond. If you have to, offer the CD and a small fee. Like $50. As it was said before, anything will help. 

4) Get out of the house and ask people you see regularly. Be friendly, explain what you want and need, do it in public. Some of my older samples came from girls who worked at the sub shop I frequented. 

5) Go to Meetup.com and search for meetup model photography groups in your area. I joined 2 out here and am going to one of the meetups next week. Cost for the day is $50. Also there are a number of models on there that are also looking for images and might be willing to do a shoot outside of the group. Just don't come across as wierd.

Remember all you need is 2 subjects, and locations. MM doesn't need to know you only have 8 images to choose from. I think you are on the right path. I am waiting for MM to approve me too. And I have the required images. 

It's just frustating when you have something you want to do, and can't get it done when you want to. I feel your pain


----------



## jess28 (Sep 14, 2009)

One thing that I have found really helped was to refuse to offer a CD.  Everyone and their dog on CL here offers a free shoot including a CD and printing rights.  I would probably get a lot more of a response if I did, but I would rather have 2 serious people who value my time and what I do than 10 responses and no shows because they know if they screw me over they have no monetary investment and there are 100 more to choose from.


----------



## Moonb007 (Sep 14, 2009)

Model Mayhem is really the best place to go


----------

